# Spam-Mails nehmen überhand



## Unregistriert (11 Dezember 2008)

Hallo. 

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich mich hinwenden muss, wenn ich unerwünschte Spam-Mails nicht mehr bekommen will? Da gibt es doch MÖglichkeiten oder?
Danke schonmal vorab!

LG Annie


----------



## Dragonheart (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spam-Mails nehmen überhand*

Ja, einfach den Spamschutz deines Postfachs aktivieren. 
Weiss leider nicht, welchen Provider du hast, von daher kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, wie du den Spamschutz aktiviert.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spam-Mails nehmen überhand*

ich bin bei web.de. und wie mach ich das dort?


----------



## drboe (12 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spam-Mails nehmen überhand*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich bin bei web.de. und wie mach ich das dort?


Mit dem Webbrowser anmelden, dann über das Menü _Einstellungen>Sicherheit_ den sogn. _3-Wege-spam-Schutz _aktivieren. Ggf. muss man noch "Änderungen übernehmen" klicken.

*NICHT* die Premium-Einstellungen unten im Fenster wählen bzw. verändern, da diese kostenpflichtig sind und mit 5 EUR/Monat für ein einziges Postfach m. E. überteuert sind.

Es empfiehlt sich dann noch für die Einlieferung/Abholung von Mails einen handelsüblichen E-Mail-Client (z. B. Thunderbird) zu benutzen. Damit sind Mails werbefrei - sonst ist am Ende der Mail immer eine Werbung enthalten - und man hat die Möglichkeiten eingehende Mails weiter zu filtern. Z. B. mit den Junk-Filtern von Thunderbird, einem lokalen Proxy (z. B. spamihilator, Mailcheck oder Poptray) oder auch einer Kombination von beiden. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spam-Mails nehmen überhand*

Vielen lieben Dank!  Werde das mal so einstellen.

LG, Annie


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spam-Mails nehmen überhand*

In Ergänzung zu den obigen Tipps gibt es bei Antispam einen Info-Artikel, wo die wichtigsten Regeln zur Spamvermeidung zusammengefasst werden.
E-Mail-Spam vermeiden - Antispam.de


----------

